# Shelter/Fencing Questions



## SheepGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

*My Current Situation:* My four sheep live at my neighbor's 21+ acre farm with his sheep. They have continuous access to pasture and three large barns. The picture below shows the barnyard from the gate that leads to the pasture.







*My Problem:* My neighbor has his farm up for sale, so my sheep will be moving to my house so I won't have to sell them. Because they're my sheep, I will more than likely have to pay for their new accomodations. (And since I don't have a job...yet...I want to do it the cheapest way I can, yet keep them as safe as I can from my other neighbor's pit bull.) We have four acres, with no fence or barn. Personally, I would prefer to drylot my sheep, but stored feeds are much more expensive than pasturing my sheep for the time being.

*Potential Solution #1:* Portable shelter and PermaNet fencing from Premier. I want to buy just enough to fence in 1/3 acre, and then I would move it every week or two. The portable shelter would be moved along with the fence. I would like to have up to 20 head, so I would want to have a portable shelter large enough to house them (so at least 240 square feet). How would I go about making a shelter this size portable? My mom is vey picky and she would want something aesthetically pleasing.

*Potential Solution #2:* Permanent shelter and corral and PermaNet fencing from Premier. I would still buy just enough to fence in 1/3 acre and move it every week or two, but I would move my sheep every night back to "home base." Obviously this will probably end up being impractical when I get up to 20 head, but for now, it would be okay for my four sheep.

*My Questions:* 1. What solution would you pick if you were me? 2. We have clay soil, so would you recommend single spike or double spike PermaNet?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## bonbean01 (Nov 13, 2011)

From what I've seen in the Premier catalogues, none of that comes cheap and the materials used in the netting don't look like they would stand up for many years (I could be wrong...just my opinion).

I would go with the permanent shelter and "home base" with lights on at night and get good fencing for that.  We have a three sided shelter with a tin roof that slopes for rain run off.  It has an area built in for holding about a week's worth of hay that we move over from a larger hay shed.  The "home base" area is fenced very strudy and as predator proof as we can...using T  posts pounded into the ground (we have clay soil too) and then field wire attached (wire fence with the squares...called field wire?)...then on the outside of that, a shorter two wire electric fence, using those shorter metal posts.  So far, so good with safety.  The sheep live at home base every night and when we are not home.

For more pasturing, we used three strands electric wire on the shorter metal posts (this is much cheaper than the field wire) and plan to expand that this spring to do more cross fencing to allow more grazing time and not over graze any of it.  You have plenty of acreage for four sheep.  We have used this method with eight sheep and they do not over graze it.  Rotational grazing with cross fencing is not only good for the grass, but also for worm control.  Another added bonus...you don't have to mow that grass!

If I could figure out how to post photos on here I'd post some of our fencing, but each time I've tried it hasn't worked out.

For 20 sheep, you may have to reconsider that...I would think you would need more land for that number...and the thought of worming and trimming hooves for that many sheep hurts my back....hahahaha...plus, I like the fact that we can spend more time with each sheep with a small flock...that would change with 20.

As for the other neighbour's pit dog...I'd let them know that the sheep are coming to your place and ask that they keep it on their own property...I've learned how to use a gun just for that purpose.  

Hope some of this helps and you don't have to do it all at once...we've done it as our budget allows and started out with the permanent shelter (paint it up, be creative, and make it lovely) and the secure fencing and electric fence for home base.  This was our first year with additional fencing for more pasture, and next year will increase that.  That way you don't need to put out a huge amount of cash all at once.  Our sheep caught on very quickly with the help of a feed bucket to run to the new pasture, and then run back to homebase before dark, and that meant not having to fence in a run to get them back and forth.


----------



## SheepGirl (Nov 14, 2011)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> From what I've seen in the Premier catalogues, none of that comes cheap and the materials used in the netting don't look like they would stand up for many years (I could be wrong...just my opinion).
> 
> I would go with the permanent shelter and "home base" with lights on at night and get good fencing for that.  We have a three sided shelter with a tin roof that slopes for rain run off.  It has an area built in for holding about a week's worth of hay that we move over from a larger hay shed.  The "home base" area is fenced very strudy and as predator proof as we can...using T  posts pounded into the ground (we have clay soil too) and then field wire attached (wire fence with the squares...called field wire?)...then on the outside of that, a shorter two wire electric fence, using those shorter metal posts.  So far, so good with safety.  The sheep live at home base every night and when we are not home.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your input.

I've never seen any Premier netting in person, so I'm not sure if it's sturdy or not.

We do have 12 T-posts and my neighbor gave me about half a roll or so of field fencing, so I was going to use that for the corral, but I might consider adding electric to it, too.

I got the 20 sheep number from a publication written by the University of Maryland, saying that for the mid-atlantic region, one acre can support one animal unit (five sheep = one animal unit). However, once I have that many sheep (or if I end up having more), I wouldn't mind supplementing their diet with hay and grain. But for a very small flock, I think maximizing usage of pasture is much more economical. But personally, I don't mind trimming hooves or worming...I did it for my almost-80-year-old neighbor when he had 40 head two years ago  I like spending time with the sheep, but it's not gonna kill me if I can't spend individual time with each of them.

We don't have a gun  So I'm kind of at a loss there lol. But I can try asking them to control their pit bull when I move my sheep, but we're not very friendly with those neighbors 

My sheep love feed and they know the sight and sound of the grain bucket (it's hot pink) so I may be able to do that if/when I get to a larger flock size.

Thanks again for your help!


----------



## ksalvagno (Nov 14, 2011)

Large scale sheep farmers in Ohio use the Premier netting all the time. I would have to believe that it is cost effective for them since they have used it for a while. I'm not sure what your timeframe is to acquire the 20 goats but if predators are a problem, then I would wait until you can put up good fencing and stick with the 4 sheep.  I think it would be better to have a home base that you can lock them up in. With only 4 sheep, they would probably be friendly enough with you that it would be easy to move them around.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Nov 14, 2011)

I would go with a permanent shelter/corral for them to stay in, and then invest in some Premier netting for letting them graze around the property.  A shelter for 4 sheep can be very cheaply and easily made.  You can do it with 2X4s and OSB (paint it) which is way cheaper than plywood.  A shelter for 4 sheep really doesn't have to be that large.  Mine is about 8' wide by 8' deep, and it fits in my 2 goats and 3 sheep comfortably.  Of course they're not penned in it, they just go under it when it rains or snows.  Then you can use the t-posts and field fence (or even 2X4 mesh, which is cheap) and make a permanent corral area.   You can start saving up and then as you expand you can buy more netting.  

I have the 2 spike fence, I think it's worth the extra money.  I also have the 35" tall stuff, but if you're worried about predators I'd go with the taller stuff.


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 14, 2011)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> I would go with a permanent shelter/corral for them to stay in, and then invest in some Premier netting for letting them graze around the property.  A shelter for 4 sheep can be very cheaply and easily made.  You can do it with 2X4s and OSB (paint it) which is way cheaper than plywood.  A shelter for 4 sheep really doesn't have to be that large.  Mine is about 8' wide by 8' deep, and it fits in my 2 goats and 3 sheep comfortably.  Of course they're not penned in it, they just go under it when it rains or snows.  Then you can use the t-posts and field fence (or even 2X4 mesh, which is cheap) and make a permanent corral area.   You can start saving up and then as you expand you can buy more netting.
> 
> I have the 2 spike fence, I think it's worth the extra money.  I also have the 35" tall stuff, but if you're worried about predators I'd go with the taller stuff.


X2


----------



## SheepGirl (Nov 15, 2011)

I think I will go with the permanent shelter option and getting some Premier netting. I will start a thread about building and buying these accomadations for my sheep when the time comes 

Thanks for all your input!


----------

